# Interesting problem



## Po7713 (8/9/17)

Hi all

I have a interesting problem, I bought 2 serpent SMM's at Vapecon one for me and one for the misses. Opened both build and wicked them and wow what a RTA. So now the problem when I use the RTA it works fine when my wife uses the RTA it leaks like a fosset, and we can swop around the one she was using stops leaking and the one I was using starts. Now I can see it is only condensation not leaking juice, so I told her to stop perging but the problem continues. I am completely baffled, any ideas? 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Christos (8/9/17)

Po7713 said:


> Hi all
> 
> I have a interesting problem, I bought 2 serpent SMM's at Vapecon one for me and one for the misses. Opened both build and wicked them and wow what a RTA. So now the problem when I use the RTA it works fine when my wife uses the RTA it leaks like a fosset, and we can swop around the one she was using stops leaking and the one I was using starts. Now I can see it is only condensation not leaking juice, so I told her to stop perging but the problem continues. I am completely baffled, any ideas?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


Without trying to be too funny about this, How hard does your wife suck?

Its possible that she suck very hard and all the juice that gets into the chamber "leaks" out of the airflows.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Mr. B (8/9/17)

Matt from SMM - the guy who designed the Serpent Mini SMM; has the same problem with Vanessa; his gf or wife or whatever. When Matt uses some RTA's there's no leaking; when Vanessa uses the same RTA's they leak. 

Without trying to sound funny I am guessing your missus "sucks" or "draws" too hard. I can see how this can be a con for vaping...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (8/9/17)

Christos said:


> Without trying to be too funny about this, How hard does your wife suck?
> 
> Its possible that she suck very hard and all the juice that gets into the chamber "leaks" out of the airflows.


lol, there is no other scenario that I can think of that a question like this wouldn't get you bliksemmed 

My wife has the same problem with her devices, they only spit and leak with her, she hands them to me to experience the problem and it sorts itself out after a few puffs. A tank with more airflow is one option, another would be to get her to suck with more finesse

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Christos (8/9/17)

BumbleBee said:


> lol, there is no other scenario that I can think of that a question like this wouldn't get you bliksemmed
> 
> My wife has the same problem with her devices, they only spit and leak with her, she hands them to me to experience the problem and it sorts itself out after a few puffs. A tank with more airflow is one option, another would be to get her to suck with more finesse


I really enjoyed the "suck with finesse"!
So eloquently put!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Mr. B (8/9/17)

If only your significant others could read this thread

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## DougP (8/9/17)

This is really funny and entertaining. I never seen a bunch of guys being more diplomatic to each other about how hard there loved one should suck 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## DaveH (8/9/17)

Like you say it is just a small amount of vapour condensate.
The main reason this happens;
The fire button is pressed before the drip tip is in the mouth so the vapour is produced before any suck takes place.
The action of placing the drip tip in the mouth and sealing it with the lips causes a positive pressure with in the atty which in turn forces a small amount of vapour out of the air intake. 

Watch your wife vape you may see the vapour occasionally exit the air intake. 

Dave

Reactions: Like 1


----------

